# Hopedale LA TROUT!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">Finally got a little reprieve from the wind Tuesday morning. Mike, Gary, Scotty, and Steve took full advantage of the conditions. With the winds down I was able to get out in the outer bays and work the Rigs, Reefs and points for the speckled trout. We jumped right on them but it took awhile for the bite to develop and before long fish were flying in the boat. But the winds picked up around <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="10" Minute="0">10:00</st1:time> forcing us to the marsh where we found some nice trout on the upside current of the points. Great day with a box full of trout with some good guy?s and regular customers. They will be back again soon.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">76 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">1 Bull Red<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">985-640-0569<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 2"> <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love them copper colored reds. Way purtier than a beach fish. Nice catch!


----------

